# Suche jemanden den ich werben kann [Horde, Blackmoore]



## Redstorm (21. März 2015)

Hallo,

wie schon oben erwähnt suche ich jemanden den ich werben kann. Ich spiele auf dem Server Blackmoore Horde.

Ich würde euch Gold, Reiten, Taschen usw zur verfügung stellen.

Desweiteren können wir gerne 1-2 Chars zusammen hochrushen.

 

Hast du interesse, dann schreib mich an ;-)


----------



## Exodus Gildenchef (24. Mai 2015)

Hallo ich hätte Interesse auf Blackmoore einen Horde Char zu lvln! Kannst du mich bei skype adden: maxe39.

 

Dank Dir


----------

